# Αποκύημα της φαντασίας του;



## anef (Jul 30, 2008)

Σε ένα κείμενο στον τελευταίο Ταχυδρόμο των σαββατιάτικων Νέων -νομίζω συνέντευξη του Ρίτσαρντ Στόουνμαν με αφορμή το καινούργιο του βιβλίο- έλεγε πως το βιβλίο του Στόουνμαν ήταν *αποκύημα *πολλών ετών δουλειάς (ή κάπως έτσι, γιατί δεν έχω το περιοδικό). 

Έχετε ξανασυναντήσει αυτή τη χρήση της λέξης; 
Το ΛΚΝ δίνει για το αποκύημα: δημιούργημα, γέννημα - κυρίως στην έκφραση _αποκύημα της φαντασίας_


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2008)

Όχι απλώς την έχουμε ξανασυναντήσει, αλλά είναι τόσο καθιερωμένη που την αναφέρει, όπως λες, και το ΛΚΝ. Τη μαρτυρούν και οι χιλιάδες αναφορές στο Διαδίκτυο.

Συγγνώμη, μιλούσα για το αποκύημα της φαντασίας, όχι της δουλειάς.
Αλλά γιατί να μην είναι και αποκύημα πολλών ετών δουλειάς;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 30, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι τη λέξη αποκύημα την έχουμε συνδέσει τόσο στενά με τη φαντασία, ώστε κάθε άλλη χρήση της να γίνεται προβληματική. 
Γι' αυτό δεν θα τη χρησιμοποιούσα με άλλον τρόπο.


----------



## Dr Moshe (Jul 30, 2008)

Αγαπητοί μου,

Κατανοητή και εύλογη η ανησυχία σχετικά με το _αποκύημα_. Συχνά συμβαίνει οι στερεότυπες φράσεις να σχηματίζουν στο γλωσσικό μας αίσθημα κρυσταλλώματα, από τα οποία δυσκολευόμαστε να απομακρυνθούμε.

Σε αυτό το σύντομο σημείωμα θα ήθελα να μου επιτραπεί να υπερασπιστώ την αυτονόμηση της λέξεως, αν σωστά το διατυπώνω.

Το ελληνιστικό ουσ. _ἀποκύημα _είναι μάλλον σπάνιος όρος και αρχικώς απαντά με την κυριολεκτική σημ. «γέννημα». Εντούτοις, στους συγγραφείς τού μεσαίωνα συναντούμε λίγες μεταφορικές χρήσεις της, όπως _ἀποκυήματα ἑτέρων ἀρετῶν _(Θεόδ. Στουδίτης) και _ἐσχάτης ἀπονοίας _(= «απογνώσεως, απελπισίας») _ἀποκυήματα _(Νικήτας Χωνιάτης). Εικάζεται ότι τον 19ο αι. η λ. επανεισήχθη στην Ελληνική κυρίως στη φρ. _αποκύημα της φαντασίας,_ πιθανόν ως απόδοση του γερμ. _Schöpfung der Fantasie_ (ΛΝΕΓ).

Η χρήση τής λέξης σε περιβάλλον διαφορετικό από τη στερεότυπη αυτή φράση θα μπορούσε να αντιμετωπιστεί ως ανανέωση του λεξιλογικού τρόπου, η οποία επιτυγχάνεται με εμπλουτισμό τού συγκειμένου. Η φρ. π.χ. _αποκύημα σκληρής εργασίας_ δεν βλέπω πώς μπορεί να προκαλέσει αμφιβολία στον αναγνώστη. Ο χρόνος θα δείξει αν η λέξη μπορεί να επιβιώσει έξω από τα σκαμμένα αυλάκια τής στερεότυπης φράσης.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2008)

Ας εργαστούμε λοιπόν για την αυτονόμηση του αποκυήματος! :) Βέβαια, οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι, αν και το _αποκύημα_ ορίζεται ως «γέννημα, δημιούργημα», στην εξεταζόμενη φράση «αποκύημα σκληρής εργασίας» εμένα δεν μου πάει να το αντικαταστήσω με καμία από αυτές τις λέξεις, αλλά μάλλον με το _προϊόν_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2008)

Το πρόβλημα, όταν δεν χρησιμοποιούμε ένα κλισέ, είναι που οι άλλοι δεν πιστεύουν ότι θέλουμε να αυτονομηθούμε / να αυτονομήσουμε τις λέξεις, αλλά ότι αγνοούμε το κλισέ.


----------



## sarant (Sep 9, 2008)

Κάτι τέτοιο δεν συμβαίνει άλλωστε με τον άπλυτο χώρο/χρόνο;


----------



## Costas (Sep 9, 2008)

Για κάποιο λόγο η φαντασία (κυοφορεί και) γεννά σαν ζώο, ενώ η (πολυετής) δουλειά δίνει καρπούς σαν φυτό. Ίσως θεωρείται πως η δουλειά είναι αρχετυπικά αγροτική και αργή σαν το δέντρο, ενώ η φαντασία (όπως και οι αρετές ή η απόνοια -dr moshe-) είναι πιο ευκίνητη σαν ζώο, πιο αυθαίρετη και ανεξέλεγκτη. Αυτός όμως ο λόγος δεν είναι τόσο ισχυρός ώστε να μην μπορεί να πατηθεί.

Εγώ λοιπόν προσωπικά δεν θα το έγραφα το "αποκύημα πολλών ετών δουλειάς", θα έγραφα καρπός (ή προϊόν -zazula-, επί το αψυχότερον), αλλά θα είχα δισταγμούς, σαν (φιλελεύθερος) επιμελητής, να το διορθώσω. Μάλλον θα το συζητούσα με το συγγραφέα, κι αν αυτός επέμενε και με έπειθε ότι το έκανε μετ' επιγνώσεως κι όχι απλώς ότι μπέρδεψε το "εργασία" με το "φαντασία" (εδώ παραπέμπω στην παρατήρηση του Nickel), θα το άφηνα (βλ. όμως σοβαρότερη αντίρρησή μου στο τέλος).

Αντίθετα, δεν θα 'χα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα, count baltar, με συνάψεις του τύπου "αποκύημα διανοίας/λογισμών/μαστούρας" κλπ.

Last but not least: μπορεί το αποκύημα να σημαίνει γέννημα, και μπορεί το "αποκυήματα αρετών" να είναι θετικό (πλην όμως παρωχημένο), αλλά στην καθιερωμένη σύναψη "αποκύημα φαντασίας" το σπουδαιότερο, νομίζω, δεν είναι η λέξη φαντασία, που, όπως είπα, μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί άνετα με συναφείς λέξεις που δηλώνουν πτερόεσσες διανοητικές διεργασίες, όσο ότι έχει σχετλιαστικό χαρακτήρα. Οι μπαρούφες κάποιου είναι αποκυήματα της φαντασίας του, αλλά η Ιλιάδα είναι _δημιούργημα_ και όχι αποκύημα της φαντασίας του Ομήρου (πβ. αντιθέτως το Schoepfung [=δημιούργημα] του dr moshe). Άρα, όταν ο περί ου γράφει ότι το βιβλίο του Στόοουνμαν είναι αποκύημα πολλών ετών δουλειάς, δεν παραβαίνει μόνο (ή τόσο) την καθιερωμένη λέξη, όσο το καθιερωμένο πρόσημο της σύναψης. Με το δεύτερο αυτό θα είχα, σαν επιμελητής (βλ. παραπάνω) πολύ σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα.

Τεχνικό Υ.Γ.: όποτε γράψω κάτι παραπάνω από δυο γραμμές, όταν μετά πατήσω το preview post, μου ζητάει πάλι να κάνω login, ενώ έχω ήδη κάνει. Και αν κάνω αυτό το δεύτερο login, με βγάζει τελικά σε μιαν άσπρη σελίδα. Γιατί;


----------



## anef (Sep 9, 2008)

Costas said:


> Άρα, όταν ο περί ου γράφει ότι το βιβλίο του Στόοουνμαν είναι αποκύημα πολλών ετών δουλειάς, δεν παραβαίνει μόνο (ή τόσο) την καθιερωμένη λέξη, όσο το καθιερωμένο πρόσημο της σύναψης.



Συμφωνώ. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η λέξη για να 'χειραφετηθεί' πρέπει όχι μόνο να ξεφύγει από τη στερεότυπη έκφραση αλλά και να ξεπεράσει τις αρνητικές συνδηλώσεις της (συχνότατα λέμε επίσης _αποκύημα νοσηρής φαντασίας_). 

Κατά τα άλλα βέβαια, σε σχέση με την παρατήρηση του Νίκελ, στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο η εντύπωση που δινόταν ήταν όχι ότι ο συντάκτης δεν ήξερε την κλισαρισμένη έκφραση ή ήταν απρόσεκτος, αλλά το αντίθετο, ότι ήθελε να πρωτοτυπήσει. Αναρωτήθηκα λοιπόν αν αυτή η χρήση αποτελεί τάση ή αν ο συγκεκριμένος πειραματίστηκε, γιατί εγώ δεν την είχα ξανακούσει.


----------



## Costas (Sep 21, 2008)

Ο Dr Moshe υποστήριξε το δικαίωμα του "αποκυήματος" να υπάρχει και σε θετικό περιβάλλον. Βρήκα σε κείμενό του ένα παράδειγμα:



> Πιστεύω ότι οι επιφυλλίδες τού κ. Χάρη και οι παρατηρήσεις διαφόρων αναγνωστών υπήρξαν ευεργετικές και εποικοδομητικές για τον διάλογο που είχε καθυστερήσει. Είθε το αποκύημα αυτού του διαλόγου να μας οδηγήσει πάλι να σκεφθούμε, όπως ίσως ο Ρωμαίος λεγεωνάριος που μνημόνευσα στο εισαγωγικό σημείωμα: Τι είναι απαραίτητο; Τι είναι περιττό; Τι είναι αταίριαστο; Τι είναι εφικτό;


----------

